# New BLI PRR K4 w/Paragon2 Sound



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I just ordered one, because the road number, 5356 is the one that pull my Great Grandfather's train, before it was scrapped in 1957. My Great Grandfather was a passenger conductor based out of Columbus OH. I do have an official PRR photo of him and the train crew standing next to a cleaned up 5356.

My question is, is the paragon sound any good? It is supposed to have the smoke unit synchronized with the chuff. This will be my first BLI and first DCC with smoke.

Thanks!

NIMT....any advise on if a Tsunami will operate this one?


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the sound system in the bli stuff.I have several locomotives from bli ,a k-4, a I1sa,an m-1,a j1 and a t1.The sound systems are awesome.The smoke is well synchronized.I plan on getting an h-10 next.I recommend them.don't forget to register the warranty online it will double the length of time.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You are going to love it!!! The sound, chuff, smoke, etc. are great. I have a Hudson and ordered the K4 and an E8. They should get here in a week or less. BLI for me from now on. My Bachmann Northern is too long for my curves. 22 & 24-1/2 It runs fine, it just looks stupid with ends over hanging.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Nice!!!

How easy are they to program? I have the Digitrax Super Chief, and the Soundtraxx programming track booster. I do not have the PR3 and USB capabilities yet.

I did just acquire a laptop to work on my VW's, so I now have portable capacities now...


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a zephyr and just reprogrammed the whistle in my I1sa.I looked it up on youtube.It was fairly simple and I was glad to get the 3 chime whistle instead of the banshee.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't know, I never program via the throttle. I have only used JMRI with a PR3 and ST booster on the program track.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I need to get a PR3 so I can use JRMI.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

rrgrassi said:


> I need to get a PR3 so I can use JRMI.


Yes you should. You will never go back.


I only have one BLI, an EMD SW7. I love the sound. I wish that It would pull as well as my old Atlas ALCO S4. The atlas is twice as strong.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I love my BLI 2-10-2 it's an awesome loco.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

love my bli 4-8-8-4


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The BLI will be here on 6-6-13!!!!! 

This is according to the UPS tracking.

I have a full day of work, so I'll just get to look at it...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

rrgrassi said:


> The BLI will be here on 6-6-13!!!!!
> 
> This is according to the UPS tracking.
> 
> I have a full day of work, so I'll just get to look at it...


 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet. 
Is it here yet.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Exactly. UPS does not get here until 5-6 pm central...

Is it here yet??????????


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

come we are waiting & it you dont post pics it didnt happen:ttiwwop:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I'll take pictures as soon as I get it delivered and opened...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

*Here it is!!!!*

:appl:

Now I need to program it. I only have a test track...

Hmmm, I guess smoke oil does not come with it? I did switch off the smoke unit though.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

No, they don't come with smoke fluid. I used Mega-steam in my Hudson. It worked great and the sound was fantastic. How does yours run? My ran a little herky-jerky at all speeds. I have a K4 and an E8 arriving tomorrow.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

*ok ok it happened lol*:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

JerryH said:


> No, they don't come with smoke fluid. I used Mega-steam in my Hudson. It worked great and the sound was fantastic. How does yours run? My ran a little herky-jerky at all speeds. I have a K4 and an E8 arriving tomorrow.


Using my Digitrax Super Chief, on speed 01, it crawls, and smoothly. Sound is awesome!! 
Since I only have a 4' test track, no testing high speeds...

It programs and reads from the throttle on the programming track, so no booster needed for me.

I'm working on programming the headlight to stay on, even in reverse, as it is a steamer!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I called BLI, and they did not know how to make the headlight stay on, even in reverse!!!

At least I got rid of the "rule 17", and I added the forward, reverse, and stop whistles.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I got my K4 yesterday. Very disappointing QC. 1 front marker laying in package. The other front marker has a missing jewel laying in package. Sound and smoke are fine. Herky jerky motion at low to medium speeds in both directions. OK at high speed. My Hudson was worse at all speeds. I will send it back as soon as I get my Hudson back next week. They said it had a driver problem and now it runs smooth as silk. You would think for the money, they would spend a little time making sure these things were right when you opened the box! Got the E8A as well and everything seems to be OK except it doesn't seem to go fast enough at max throttle. Pulls a long train fine at all speeds. I'll have to look at the CVs on it.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Your K4 may have gone through some rough handling. I bought mine through Modeltrainstuff.com Nothing was broken on mine.

I did find out that the operations manual was written by the engineers, and not written towards the users.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The way it was protected in its box, there is no way these parts could have been hit. On close inspection, they were not properly affixed. Had ripping hell trying to program the E8 with JMRI. That's a first. K4 no problem. Had to program the E8 with Digitrax ops mode. Strange!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I wonder if the same rules apply as when buying a car...if it was made on a Monday or Friday, it usually had issues with things not being properly affixed.

Who did you get your K4 through? Either way, is should be replaced, in my opinion, especially given the amount we paid for them!!!

I have not used the JRMI yet. I still need to get the PR3. 

I programmed the K4 using the programming track connection, in PG mode.
Do you know the CV and value to make the headlight stay on, even when reversing, with the tender light only operating when in reverse?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Since I order them unlettered, they are harder to find. I got the K4 from trainworld and the Hudson from modeltrainstuff. It takes 6 weeks to make a round trip with BLI warranty work. I will look at JMRI for the headlight cv.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Just checked the K4 with JMRI. CV160= nondirectional 3 directional 131


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Played with CV160 Doesn't seem to do anything. There are some other L1 light settings that may have to be used along with CV160 to get what you want.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Cool! I'll have to play with it. Thanks for the starting point!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

SoundTraxx and Digitrax seem to be more user friendly. The BLI guy did admit thatthier manual was written by an engineer instead of a user.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I love my "Mike" 2-8-2, great sound, smooth take off and stopping, it's my favorite steamer.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

My new Light Pacific is quite a puller. With a light hand on the throttle and a little hoodoo-voodoo, it'll pull 35 cars around my layout.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do know the PRR M1 or M2a will pull 100 cars with the traction tires, as per the Model Railroader review.

The real PRR M1 could pull 100 cars by itself.


----------

